
Justice Department Opens Antitrust Review of Big Tech Companies - julianozen
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/23/technology/justice-department-tech-antitrust.html
======
mwnivek
Earlier discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20510022](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20510022)

